# Do You Think LGD is Ready for Goats



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

Our Daisy Mae has been a wonderful dog for us and as I posted a couple of weeks ago, she was a former LGD for sheep, but loves people as well and can still do her job. On a daily basis, she has been introduced to my dairy girls and everyone has seemed to settle in with one another while I am there. Daisy spends time with the herd when I am doing chores and the two times during the day when I milk. There have been no attempts at chasing the kids nor any agression toward anyone in the herd. Do you think she's ready to maybe spend a night with them yet?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't recall your former thread.

How old is this dog and how long have you had her?

Based on your statement she was formerly a lgd guarding sheep, assuming there were no issues with the said sheep, she's old enough, and knows those goats are now hers, I'd leave her in there. 
If you've had her int he house (vs. in the pasture with goats) for (how long?) any length of time she may not stay with them, but try to get out to be in the house or wherever you had her.

HF


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

HappyFarmer said:


> I don't recall your former thread.
> 
> How old is this dog and how long have you had her?
> 
> ...


She is 3 years old and had no issues while guarding her former flock. We have had her for about 3 weeks and she has stayed outside in our yard right over the fence from the goat enclosure. We also have sheep in an adjoining field.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

she knows her job, she now knows her new home, and she will do her job well, nothing to worry about on that front,


----------

